# Nurgle Plague Hulk



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Just found this.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/QUATERMASTERS_STORE_NEW_STUFF__11.html

Nice fellow.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is pretty mint


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't stand down-wind of it though.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Ew! ...... in a good way though


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Wow, a Great Unclean One stuck on a poorly painted Defiler (or its just me being mean). Very creative. Nicely done, though.


----------



## muldis (Mar 26, 2009)

very nice model given me a few ideas for a death guard Defiler


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

now if only FW crap was affordable to the masses, that would bring in buissness.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

You know from the title I orginally thought Forgeworld was doing a Nurgle expansion for Space Hulk. Then I clicked the link


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

thats amazing, i dont even play daeomns and i want one


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That's been there for ages, don't you guys subscribe to FW newsletters?
You get to look at all the cool new stuff before it's on the website


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

exsulis said:


> You know from the title I orginally thought Forgeworld was doing a Nurgle expansion for Space Hulk. Then I clicked the link


Same here. Some disappointment, but a cool model.


----------

